# 2008 Bill Hargreaves Fishing Rodeo



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">Fellow Pensacola Fishing Forum members,<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">The Grand Lagoon Yacht Club is now planning the <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal">38<SUP>th</SUP> Annual Bill Hargreaves Fishing Rodeo [/I][/B]to be held at the Grand Lagoon Yacht Club on Father?s Day Weekend, June 12<SUP>th</SUP> through June 15<SUP>th</SUP>. This tournament remains the premier family tournament along the Gulf Coast ? and this year?s event promises to be even larger! Keeping in mind our theme of having families together on Father?s Day, the tournament is proud to announce that our sponsored charity this year will be <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal">Ronald McDonald House[/I][/B]. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">The tournament would not be possible without the support of our sponsors and advertisers, and we are asking any and all Pensacola Fishing Forum members who might be business owners or in the employ of interested businesses to please support our tournament in 2008 by being a fish sponsor or advertiser in our 2008 Tournament Program. <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">This year we are putting together a rodeo ?magazine? that we hope will be kept by anglers as a reference and ?coffee table? type of magazine, filled with informative articles about fishing tackle and techniques, seafood recipes, tide tables, fishing regulations, human interest stories, etc. ? and all content will be in color. We plan to produce approximately 4,500 copies and they will be distributed to all of the boat dealerships, marinas, bait and tackle stores, and business sponsors between Gulf Shores and Destin. Of course, we welcome all Pensacola Fishing Forum members to participate in this year?s rodeo as anglers, as well! <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">Please visit our website at http://tools.tsecom.net/bhfr for all of the details on this year?s tournament and to obtain a copy of the advertising enrollment form or a registration form if you would like to fish the tournament. If you have questions or cannot download the forms, please contact Chuck Haskell at 850-492-2025 or Rachel McLarty at 850-293-5117and they will arrange for you to get copies of the forms.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'">Thanks for your support!<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="TEXT-TRANSFORM: uppercase"><o></o>[/I][/B]


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

It is just wonderful to knowthat this event continues years after the day of Bill Hargreaves. Andfor a fantastic charity. Imet Mr. Hargreaves in 1998 while throwing a cast net near Lillian bridge. I would often pass his dock to fish and throw the net. The first time we met he came out one morning shortly after I entered the water. He was walking ever so slowlydown his dock with afive gallon bucket. I was wadeing out into chest deep waterout in front of his dock. He motioned to me and got my attention and said that he was gonna leavethe buckethanging here on the end of his dock. I was instructed by him to check it On my way back by. IfI had two decent size mullet to leave them in the bucket and I could take the bottle of homemade wine that would be there. I didnt think to much of it at the time and had know idea at the time who he was. Hell, I hardly even knew where I was then. I had only been in Florida a couple years. I did in fact manage a couple mullet that day and made the trade.I slowly got to knowBill throughout thesummer of 98 and 99 while wading for trout, reds and flounder and throwing my cast net.. I would often see him on his dock or making his way towards the end of itand Ispent a quite a few evenings sitting on the end of his dock just talking about this area and the great fishing. And occasionally making a trade or two. He even made mention of this in a Pensacola news journal interview in the summer of 2000from his dock. It is just nice to know this Fishing Rodeo continues and thanks to all involved.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

I know the Bill Hargeaves Rodeo is still a few months off, but we are still actively seeking sponsors for the fish categories and advertisers for our rodeo brochure. On behalf of Grand Lagoon Yacht Club and everyone associated withRonald McDonald House(the organization that we are working with this year), we would greatly appreciateany and all support that we receive. How about it, fellowPensacola Fishing Forum members - can we count on you?


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Tim, a number of us have already signedup to sponsor a prize for either a fish or a cash award as you and the committee may need. This is truly a great tournament for the family and the kids love it every year. Thanks for all of your good work on behalf of the tournament!!

Bert


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblFullMessage>

Thanks, Bert! 

I know that our community has always been a great supporter of the Bill Hargreaves rodeoand what it stands for - and I know they will continue to do so. My wife and I have only been involved with the rodeo for a couple of years, but the impression that has been left on us by the excited, smiling faces of the kids at the weigh-ins, the comraderie of the localcommunity, and the chance to help people through our charitable organizations will remain with us always. 

Without a doubt, the rodeo would not be possible without the support of our sponsors, advertisers, and volunteers. Thanksto everyone that has already placed ads and/or sponsored our fish categories - andthanks to all of you that are planning to do so in the coming weeks!!!:clap:clap


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

I will definitly fish this tournament. First class operation !!!!!!!!!!! :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap

Team Parrothead is in.

Scott


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

*Dear Fellow Pensacola Fishing Forum members,*

I just wanted to let all of my fellow PFF'ersand all interested anglersknow that our sponsorships,advertisements and content are complete for this year's 38th Annual Bill Hargreaves Fishing Rodeo brochure,and that the brochure has gone to print.Agreat big THANK YOU! to all that contributed this year. :clap:clap:clap

It is our hope to begin distributing thebrochures/magazines in area bait & tackle shops, marinas,boat dealers, and other venueson or just following Memorial Weekend. (And all of you that contributed with the purchase of ads will be receiving copies, as well.) Pick one up and you will notice that we have added some great stuff like interesting and informativearticles about the local fishing scene(courtesy of Eric Holstrom) and you will also find some very tasty seafood recipes within the brochure. It is our hope that you will keep themon your coffee tables for awhile!

The Rodeo isonly 4 weeks away (Father's Day weekend, June 13th - 15th), so I encourage all of you to start putting it on your calendars. We will be distributing registration forms and tickets at the same time as the brochures/magazines. As of this writing, the following locations will have registration forms and tickets: Gray's Bait & Tackle, Goin' Fishin' Bait & Tackle, Outcast Fishing & Hunting, Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle, Innerarity Ace Hardware and, of course, Grand Lagoon Yacht Club. You can also download a registration form from our website.

And you 'yakkers don't forget that we have a special trophyfor the angler who brings in the heaviest fish caught from a kayak. (Our registration forms have been updated this year so that you can indicate if you are fishing from a 'yak.)

*On behalf of Grand Lagoon Yacht Club and Ronald McDonald House, thanks for your support and we hope to see many of you next month!*


----------

